# Temperaturen in C° in CoDeSys



## MS_SW (6 November 2012)

Hallo ich brauche hilfe,
ich habe eine 750/880 Wago mit einer Analogeingangskarte 4x PT100.
Ich muss Temperaturen Visualisieren.
Wie kann ich die ankommenden Werte lesbar machen bzw. ich brauche diesen wert in C°.
gibt es einen Baustein um den Wert in eine Temperaturanzeige umzuwandeln oder wie ist dies Realisierbar?
Hoffe auf Antworten


----------



## Boeby (6 November 2012)

Moin, 

Welche AI-Klemme hast du?
750-460?

Lade Dir hier http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/navigate/nm9mpl_d.htm 
die Building_HVAC_01.LIB runter und integriere Sie in Dein Projekt.
Am besten gleich auch mal in das PDF schauen! Guck Dir mal den Baustein AI_TEMP an!

Hoffe, dass das weiter hilft!

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/modules/m07500460_00000000_0de.pdf

Seite 12!!!

In diesem Fall sollte ein "INT_TO_REAL" und eine einfache Division /10 ausreichend sein!

MfG


----------



## MS_SW (6 November 2012)

danke für die Antwort 
in dem Link finde ich diese building_hvac nicht.
Und ja ist die AI Klemme 750-460


----------



## MS_SW (6 November 2012)

Ok habe die Bibiothek andersweitig gefunden ich versuche jetzt mal mein Glück.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Boeby (6 November 2012)

Du brauchst den Baustein aus der Lib nicht zwingend! 
Nimm einfach den INT-Wert der Klemme, mach nen INT_TO_REAL und teile das Ergebnis durch zehn.
Ergebnis in eine globale Variable zuweisen, die kannst du dann in der Visu nutzen!

Viel Spaß..


----------



## MS_SW (6 November 2012)

hat geklappt!  Danke


----------



## Boeby (6 November 2012)

MS_SW schrieb:


> hat geklappt!  Danke



Womit denn jetzt?

Ich verstehe ja, dass die Aufgabe für dich jetzt gelöst ist... jedoch ist doch der Sinn eines Forums den Nächsten mit selber
Aufgabestellung ebenfalls eine Hilfe anzubieten, ohne einen neuen Thread!

Also sei doch so gut und teile Deinen Lösungsweg!

MfG


----------



## KingHelmer (6 November 2012)

Ich persönlich bin ein Feind von zu vielen (mehr oder weniger) unnötigen Bibliotheken im Projekt.
Je mehr Bibliotheken ich nutze, desto mehr davon muss auch der Mensch am anderen Ende der Welt benutzen, um die Software kompilieren zu können.

Stelle dir doch einfach eine kleine Gleichung auf, mit der du den INT -Wert der Klemme umrechnest zu °C.
Geht genausoschnell wie das Einbinden, durchlesen, usw usw, einer Bibliothek!

Grüße


----------



## Boeby (6 November 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin ein Feind von zu vielen (mehr oder weniger) unnötigen Bibliotheken im Projekt.
> Je mehr Bibliotheken ich nutze, desto mehr davon muss auch der Mensch am anderen Ende der Welt benutzen, um die Software kompilieren zu können.
> 
> Stelle dir doch einfach eine kleine Gleichung auf, mit der du den INT -Wert der Klemme umrechnest zu °C.
> ...



Prinzipiell hast du recht...

Ist aber dennoch Ansichtssache! Mir fällt halt hier im Forum auf, dass die Leute vermehrt nach fertigen Bausteinen suchen, anstatt eigenen Hirnschmalz zu investieren! In diesem Fall habe ich beide Lösungen dargeboten.

Ein sauber archiviertes Projekt, welches ich auf dem 880er ablege sollte auch in Australien noch ohne Probleme händelbar sein!

So hat jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen...

MfG
Boeby


----------



## MS_SW (8 November 2012)

Ich habe den INT- Wert in einen REAL mit dem INT_TO_REAL umgewandelt und dann das Ergebnis durch 10 geteilt,
ich bin prinzipjell auch kein großer fan von zu vielen Bibiotheken aber warum soll man sich selbst den Kopf zermartern wenn es fertige Bausteine gibt.

Ich hab jetzt nur nochmal eine Frage , ich habe den wert jetzt in C° als Globale Variable nur bekomme ich den Wert nicht Visualisiert.
Habe den Wert wie immer in meine Visu eingefügt aber bekomme da keine Anzeige.
Muss man dazu noch etwas anderes einfügen oder hat jemand ne Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## KingHelmer (8 November 2012)

Hi,

eventuell hast du den Wert als REAL auf die VAR GLOBAL geschrieben.
Dieser Wert ist möglicherweise zu lang (warum auch immer), um angezeigt zu werden.

Vieleicht hilft aufrunden.


----------



## MS_SW (8 November 2012)

Ich habe den Wert als REAL geschrieben.
Wie meinst du "zu lang"?


----------



## KingHelmer (8 November 2012)

Ich meine, wenn du in der Visu einen "Kasten" mit %s Platzhalter nutzt, um den REAL-Wert anzuzeigen, könnte dieser ja eine lange Gleitpunktzahl sein, welcher nicht mehr in das reservierte Feld passt!

War nur ein Gedanke, was aber eigentlich beim teilen durch "10" nicht passieren kann. Ist ja dann maximal eine Nachkommastelle.

Sonst wüsste ich auch nicht, warum es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## MS_SW (8 November 2012)

Ich weis es auch nicht ich hab es jetzt mal mit einem kleinen Testprogramm nochmals getestet und da funktionierts  
ich vermute das ich irgenwo den falschen Wert abgegriffen habe.


----------

